# 1949 JC Higgins Elgin 26” Color Flow Men’s Bicycle-Vintage Antique Bike W/ Horn



## tomsjack (Oct 26, 2020)

1949 JC Higgins Elgin 26” Color Flow Men’s Bicycle-Vintage Antique Bike W/ Horn On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-JC-Higgins-Elgin-26-Color-Flow-Men-s-Bicycle-Vintage-Antique-Bike-W-Horn/164312932835?


----------

